# Toilet paper in or out?



## S.L.F (4 Mar 2009)

I believe there are 3 different knids of people in the world those who turn a toilet roll in towards the wall, those who turn it out or those who just put the roll on without any though process at all.

Me I'm a turn it out man myself and when ever I go to someones house and find it turned the wrong way I always turn it the right way around.

Does anybody else turn their toilet paper in or out and which is which and why


----------



## sandrat (4 Mar 2009)

then there are those who leave it empty and get the wife to change it


----------



## S.L.F (4 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> then there are those who leave it empty and get the wife to change it


 
So since you are the 'little woman of the house' can you tell us which way you leave the toilet paper............in or out?


----------



## sandrat (4 Mar 2009)

definately out, in drives me mad


----------



## Upstihaggity (4 Mar 2009)

I'm most definitely a turn it out person... I constantly have to change it round... and I would wthout question assume that 'himself' gives it no thought whatsoever, but it really feels as if hes *deliberately* turning it in!!
it makes more sense for the perforations in the roll...
besides if you go to a hotel dont they always make a little V' in the paper on the outside...? 

SLF- you have provided me with an outlet for a frustration that I never thought i possessed!! It bugs me more than I thought!


----------



## Smashbox (5 Mar 2009)

I'm an outie.. SLF.. you have too much time on your hands..

Oh.. and your definatly never comin to my house now.


----------



## mathepac (5 Mar 2009)

I have them spikes that hold three rolls. Does jacks etiquette demand that I have a roll-holder on the wall as well with perforations appropriately oriented?

Most visitors seem to have figured out my idiosyncratic hygiene arrangements...


----------



## Ciaraella (5 Mar 2009)

Leave your toilet roll on the Radiator, our guests have commented on our very posh heated toilet rolls!


----------



## PaddyW (5 Mar 2009)

Haha, exactly what I do Ciaraella.


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Mar 2009)

Definitely out. I'm sure there's a professor somewhere who got a grant to study this process .


----------



## Caveat (5 Mar 2009)

"In" I suppose - meaning the paper is touching the wall as it rolls out?! Easier to control sheet usage - important in the current economic climate. 

Although "In" could mean the opposite I suppose...


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Mar 2009)

Won't somebody _please_ think of the rainforests?


----------



## Smashbox (5 Mar 2009)

I keep a stock of these too..

[broken link removed]


----------



## Lipstick69 (5 Mar 2009)

what a fascinating subject. out myself.

just to broaden a little, had aunt and uncle staying with me for two weeks two years ago. They went through 19 toilet rolls (of good quality variety). They were also away for 3 days during that two weeks. I have long wondered what on earth they could have been doing with toilet rolls. uncle (by marriage) is notoriously tight fisted so family rumour is he took them home to Australia.


----------



## Cahir (5 Mar 2009)

Definitely out.  It drives me mad to see it in.


----------



## DavyJones (5 Mar 2009)

If only the founding fathers of this fine website could see where it has ended up now.....in the toilet 

BTW yer are all so posh, toilet paper? I can't afford toilet paper. We use moss, its soft and it's free.


----------



## Caveat (5 Mar 2009)

Jeez - everyone's "out".  I must be odd.  

I also fold my arms right over left - apparently that's "odd" too.


----------



## DavyJones (5 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> Jeez - everyone's "out".  I must be odd.
> 
> I also fold my arms right over left - apparently that's "odd" too.




Weirdo


----------



## Chocks away (5 Mar 2009)

Slightly off topic. A friend bought a joke roll in Covent Garden and on each page was a photo of M Thatcher with a mouth like the Rolling Stones Forty licks. Nice and soft it was too. If hung facing out you saw the tongue come over the horizon like the rising sun


----------



## DavyJones (5 Mar 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Slightly off topic. A friend bought a joke roll in Covent Garden and on each page was a photo of M Thatcher with a mouth like the Rolling Stones Forty licks. Nice and soft it was too. If hung facing out you saw the tongue come over the horizon like the rising sun




 The last thing I'd want to see before I pull my trousers down...scary!


----------



## PaddyW (5 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> Jeez - everyone's "out".  I must be odd.
> 
> I also fold my arms right over left - apparently that's "odd" too.



Fold my arms that way too. Write my sixes and eights the opposite way too. Bit of a trend showing here.. Whoops!!


----------



## Purple (5 Mar 2009)

Out, it has to be out. Facing in is just not natural.


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Mar 2009)

DavyJones said:


> The last thing I'd want to see before I pull my trousers down...scary!


 
Not half as scary as reaching for the roll


----------



## BillK (5 Mar 2009)

If the bathroom walls are tiled and,following a bath or shower, there is condensation on the walls surely if the roll is touching the wall the paper will be damp. Therefore the correct way is out.


----------



## Lex Foutish (5 Mar 2009)

God be with the days when we used to use the Cork Examiner for more than bathroom reading!


----------



## woodbine (5 Mar 2009)

this is a wonderfully aromatic thread...


i've just realised that we forgot to put a loo roll holder in our downstairs bathroom.the loo paper usually sits on a cabinet beside the loo.

i'm off to beat myself with something long, soft and strong.. maybe a sausage dog puppy if i can find one.



edit: we moved into the house in jan 07...


----------



## DavyJones (5 Mar 2009)

woodbine said:


> this is a wonderfully aromatic thread...
> 
> 
> i've just realised that we forgot to put a loo roll holder in our downstairs bathroom.the loo paper usually sits on a cabinet beside the loo.
> ...



 The shame. A bit of self flagellation will sort it out, good thinking


----------



## S.L.F (5 Mar 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> Won't somebody _please_ think of the rainforests?


 
Yeah but which are you in or out?



Caveat said:


> "In" I suppose - meaning the paper is touching the wall as it rolls out?! Easier to control sheet usage - important in the current economic climate.
> 
> Although "In" could mean the opposite I suppose...


 
The paper touches the wall whether you have it faceing in or out



DavyJones said:


> If only the founding fathers of this fine website could see where it has ended up now.....in the toilet
> 
> BTW yer are all so posh, toilet paper? I can't afford toilet paper. We use moss, its soft and it's free.


 
Yeah but does it face in or out



sandrat said:


> definately out, in drives me mad*der*


 
Fixed that for you



Smashbox said:


> SLF.. you have too much time on your hands...


 
How many posts have you written in the 3 months since you joined AAM?



BillK said:


> If the bathroom walls are tiled and,following a bath or shower, there is condensation on the walls surely if the roll is touching the wall the paper will be damp. Therefore the correct way is out.


 
The paper touches the wall no matter what but it is easier to take off if it faces out and is just correct.



Lex Foutish said:


> God be with the days when we used to use the Cork Examiner for more than bathroom reading!


 
So it does have another use then.


----------



## DavyJones (5 Mar 2009)

I don't want to get involved in the thing SmashBox and S.L.F have got going on but:




S.L.F said:


> How many posts have you written in the 3 months since you joined AAM?
> .



Ref: SmashBox.

Three months only You gotta be a student


----------



## Lex Foutish (5 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> So it does have another use then.


 
We only used the pages reporting news from the other 31 counties.


----------



## DavyJones (5 Mar 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> We only used the pages reporting news from the other 31 counties.




Atleast ye acknowledge there are another 31 counties


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> The paper touches the wall whether you have it *facing* in or out


 
Fixed that for you


----------



## woodbine (5 Mar 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Fixed that for you


 
 a bit anal ??


----------



## S.L.F (5 Mar 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Fixed that for you


 
Thank you Sue*e* Elle*e*n...


----------



## DavyJones (5 Mar 2009)

woodbine said:


> a bit anal ??



I was going say low blow, but hey, we are in the same area.


----------



## S.L.F (5 Mar 2009)

DavyJones said:


> I was going say low blow, but hey, we are in the same area.


 
It's an ill wind that doesn't blow somebody some good eh!


----------



## Smashbox (5 Mar 2009)

1)  SLF, please stop your obsession with me. How do you know how long I've been here - when I dont know myself! Stop reading.. and re reading all my posts... please.. you're married. You have a kid. Just stop stalking me.

2) Davy - I've no idea how long I've been here, but no, not a student. I'm a workin girl 

The bargains keep me busy!


----------



## Smashbox (5 Mar 2009)

I just checked, I joined on 04/09/08! *NOT* 3 months SLF, know it all!


----------



## DavyJones (5 Mar 2009)

Davy -I'm a workin girl 
 [/quote]

Well in that case  yourself. How you doin'?


----------



## S.L.F (5 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> 1) SLF, please stop your obsession with me. How do you know how long I've been here - when I dont know myself! Stop reading.. and re reading all my posts... please.. you're married. You have a kid. Just stop stalking me.


 

Methinks the lady doth protest too much


----------



## sandrat (5 Mar 2009)

Jeez smashbox you do post a lot, you are here that much you should be a moderator!


----------



## S.L.F (5 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> Jeez smashbox you do post a lot, you are head that much you should be a moderator!


 
Good God Nooooooooooooo I'd get banned in no time flat!


----------



## sandrat (5 Mar 2009)

you'd have to be nice is all S.L.F


----------



## S.L.F (5 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> you'd have to be nice is all S.L.F


 
That doesn't sound like much fun.


----------



## sandrat (5 Mar 2009)

fun doesnt always have to naughty you know


----------



## Purple (5 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> fun doesnt always have to naughty you know


But the best fun does


----------



## S.L.F (5 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> fun doesnt always have to naughty you know


 
You know you don't believe that!


----------



## DavyJones (5 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> But the best fun does




And the dude with five kids (nearly) should know


----------



## S.L.F (5 Mar 2009)

DavyJones said:


> And the dude with five kids (nearly) should know


 
And their just the ones we know about


----------



## sandrat (5 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> You know you don't believe that!


Shhh I am a stern librarian no naughtiness here


DavyJones said:


> And the dude with five kids (nearly) should know


I hope his wife knows too.


----------



## DavyJones (5 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> Shhh I am a stern librarian no naughtiness here



you know S.L.F is into librarians don't you (it's true I swear)


----------



## sandrat (5 Mar 2009)

DavyJones said:


> you know S.L.F is into librarians don't you (it's true I swear)


 
prove it


----------



## sandrat (5 Mar 2009)

Does  S.L.F stand for stern librarian fetish?


----------



## DavyJones (5 Mar 2009)

Maybe.

Proof you wanted and proof you shall have.

Please be so kind as to see here: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=86337&highlight=librarian&page=3 

See post #54


----------



## sandrat (5 Mar 2009)

ah yes, excellent research skills davy, you should be a librarian, I wonder if S.L.F is my husband?


----------



## DavyJones (5 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> ah yes, excellent research skills davy, you should be a librarian, I wonder if S.L.F is my husband?



How mad would that be


----------



## sandrat (5 Mar 2009)

I'd be having words with flirty smashbox!


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

Hot librarian chicks.. MMMMMM


----------



## S.L.F (6 Mar 2009)

PaddyW said:


> Hot librarian chicks.. MMMMMM


 
You better believe it!

You know when you walk into a library and you hear a ssshhh sound.
That is not them telling you to be quiet it is in fact steam coming out of their ears.

Isn't that right Sandat dear.

I'm sorry Smashbox but since she has found us out I have to dump you, discreetly of course.


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

Yes SLF dear thats right, although with the really hot librarian chicks it could be the sound of a sizzle, you know the one where you lick your finger and touch it on your skin. 

Did you not taken the bins out yet SLF? You left the window open in the bedroom and i'm freezing every time I go in there and I can't go to bed early now because it's so cold in there.


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I'm sorry Smashbox but since she has found us out I have to dump you, discretely of course.


 
You could dump her by pm or text before they bring in the 1c tax on them


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Mar 2009)

PaddyW said:


> Hot librarian chicks.. MMMMMM


 
Like this one.


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

I'm not a cartoon character I am all woman!!


----------



## Caveat (6 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> "In" I suppose - meaning the paper is *touching the* *wall as it rolls out?!* Easier to control sheet usage - important in the current economic climate.


 


S.L.F said:


> The paper touches the wall whether you have it faceing in or out


 
Indeed.  Not exactly what I said though.


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

Caveat you need one of these  then you won't be weird any more


----------



## Caveat (6 Mar 2009)

No. Put it away. I'm not even going to look at it.

(He says as he "harrummphs" and folds his arms petulantly - and the wrong way round apparently)


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

at least you can admit you have a problem, that is the first step


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

Flirty smashbox?! Oh no.. not me.... Hey Davy 

SLF how many times do I have to tell you, there is or never was no us! If you keep coming round to my house I will have to get another restraining order against you.

I'd love to be a mod, I would surely ban any stalkerish people. 

Cough *SLF* Cough.

Sandrat.. I love that ad btw.


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> 1)  I'm a workin girl



No, no, no that just sounds wrong.. You're a girl that's employed, a working girl is, well, you should know what a working girl is! S.L.F. has been found out now, if you need a replacement stalker just let me know. I have no experience but sure I could give it a shot!


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Like this one.



You have just found me the girl of my dreams.. I prefer the ones with hair tied back tight though haha


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> I'm not a cartoon character I am all woman!!



We await your pictorial proof Sandra


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

PaddyW said:


> We await your pictorial proof Sandra


 
hang on a sec, hows that


----------



## Caveat (6 Mar 2009)

Is that for real? 

(or am I embarassing myself by not recognising some celeb?)


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Mar 2009)

Wasn't she in High School Musical ???

( looking at URL, nope, think its  for real, hi Sandrat ! )

PaddyW ur bluff has, as they say, been called .


----------



## Caveat (6 Mar 2009)

Well you're pretty damn hot _sandrat_ if you don't mind me saying so...

If you're not _sandrat_ - you're still hot.


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Wasn't she in High School Musical ???
> 
> ( looking at URL, nope, think its  for real, hi Sandrat ! )
> 
> PaddyW ur bluff has, as they say, been called .



It surely has Graham! Photobucket, so quite possibly real. Sandrat or not, a very fine looking woman and definitely, all woman


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

that is me, on my graduation


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

Well, you're dead pretty Sandra.. How you doin


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Mar 2009)

( rapidly removing Simpsons librarian & binning it ! )


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

Doing good, at home minding the baby while hubby is out workin


----------



## Purple (6 Mar 2009)

Jasus, to think I have been accused of flirting!


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

Exit stage left PaddyW


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Jasus, to think I have been accused of flirting!


 
didn't you offer to impregnate people?


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> didn't you offer to impregnate people?



Whoa....


----------



## Caveat (6 Mar 2009)

Right. That's it.

I want photos of *all* the AAM women up *now*.

I bet this site is _heaving_ with vixens and we didn't even realise it eh guys? eh? eh?


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

what about men's pictures? lol @ heaving you should write mills and boons books


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

I'd say there are a few hidden vixens for sure!

Sandra, are you sure now you really wanna see us.. Really?!? haha


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

i showed you mine now you show me yours


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

Haha I would but ya know, yours is good looking, can't have myself publicly mocked on a forum!!


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

post a good lookin one then silly


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

Ok then, you asked for it!

[broken link removed]


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

Could you not find a clean shirt to wear?


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

It's clean, just slightly wet. My apologies!


----------



## S.L.F (6 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> Doing good, at home minding the baby while hubby is out workin



And working very hard too I may add.

What's for dinner love?

Give junior a kiss for me!


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

Dinner? I wash thinking of skipping dinner and just having dessert tonight dear, what ya think?


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

Trifle for me, thanks


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

PaddyW said:


> Trifle for me, thanks


 
you don't have time for trifle you need to wash, dry and iron your shirt, and button it up this time or you'll get a chill


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

Yes, boss.


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Mar 2009)

Who would have thought that a thread on toilet rolls would run to almost 100 posts . . . just shows the minds on AAM on a Friday.  ( or even the capacity for a government report on the subject )


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

There should maybe be a government report into librarian fetishes too, maybe the government should charge some people for coming into libraries to look at the staff?


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

Where do I pay?


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

Paddy.. I'd love for you to be my stalker. I'm very tired of the current one..


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

Excellent! I needed a second job anyways.. Ok, any pointers?!


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

I guess you should get a picture of her first, might help


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

I thought this was just internet stalking, not the real life type?


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

i'm pretty sure SLF was real life


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2009)

Ok, I'll be needing a picture so


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> i'm pretty sure SLF was real life


 
He wishes.... I'm at work so no pics from me


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

you can't stay at work forever


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

My employer would disagree with that


----------



## DavyJones (6 Mar 2009)

Wow, This thing still going? (and yes, I do get the irony)


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

Oh and btw.. SLF stands for Smashbox Lover Forever..


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

or smashbox lives for now?


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the vote of confidence San.. how long does it take stalkers to become murderers...


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

usually around when they get found out


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

Oh right. Best double check my windows and doors so..

I have a guard dog you know. A large one. And a shotgun. A shovel. And a large back garden.


----------



## DavyJones (6 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I have a guard dog you know. A large one. And a shotgun. A shovel. And a large back garden.




God, sounds like your the killing stalker type


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

Just letting it be known in case anyone decides to 'pop by' my house.


----------



## DavyJones (6 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Just letting it be known in case anyone decides to 'pop by' my house.




Well to be fair, S.L.F doesn't really pop around to your house.......he lives in your attic


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

At least I have a lock on now. I managed to lock him in one day during the week. He's safe for now, dont worry about him.


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

I was wondering why he hadnt come home from work yet


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

Sorry san.. I'll let him out when he learns how to behave.. _honest_..


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

behave? he hasn't behaved in years


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

Perhaps then he'll never see the light of day again then. Anyone see that great movie.. The Misery?!


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

great movie


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

Great idea too.


----------



## S.L.F (6 Mar 2009)

This is another picture of my good lady when she was doing modeling







At least in my dreams


----------



## DavyJones (6 Mar 2009)

Wasn't it just, Misery?


----------



## S.L.F (6 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> didn't you offer to impregnate people?


 
and I'm taking abuse



sandrat said:


> Dinner? I wash thinking of skipping dinner and just having dessert tonight dear, what ya think?


 
Skip desert and go straight to the drinks pet



PaddyW said:


> Trifle for me, thanks


 
First clean out the dog kennel



Smashbox said:


> Paddy.. I'd love for you to be my stalker. I'm very tired of the current one..


 
No your not!

Anyway there's nobodies stalking you I've been outside your house now for the last 4 weeks and I've seen nobody here.



DavyJones said:


> Wasn't it just, Misery?


 
Never mind that did you see the picture I posted


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

SLF I told you not to post pictures of me on the internet


----------



## S.L.F (6 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> SLF I told you not to post pictures of me on the internet


 
Well I did pick the most respectable one


----------



## Smashbox (7 Mar 2009)

Who let you out!?!


----------



## sandrat (7 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Well I did pick the most respectable one


 
True enough


----------

